# BMW 123d Coupe M Sport First Drive



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/first_drive.php?sid=1281&page=1

Looks like another top of the class engine from BMW.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

If only they could sort out the looks, everything else seems pretty sorted


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Just like Subaru did? :wink:

But agree, 1 series coupe not floating my boat. It's about the engine and dynamics, not looks.


----------



## Whitter45 (Sep 21, 2005)

my 120d 177BHP is great so the 123D must be so nice to drive


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

If they could just get it closer to the current 3/5 they would clear up IMO

As for Subaru the only pretty one they ever made was the 22b


----------



## Whitter45 (Sep 21, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> If they could just get it closer to the current 3/5 they would clear up IMO
> 
> As for Subaru the only pretty one they ever made was the 22b


but looks are personal taste so a car cannot be judged on that


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I've not seen the Coupe in the flesh yet, but it looks better to me than the hatch. Hope they have sorted the gearboxes out, Hutters had to have a new one at 11k miles.


----------



## Whitter45 (Sep 21, 2005)

R6B TT said:


> I've not seen the Coupe in the flesh yet, but it looks better to me than the hatch. Hope they have sorted the gearboxes out, Hutters had to have a new one at 11k miles.


its the new turbos that are a worry

I know 2 people who have had failed turbos within 5k from new


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Whitter45 said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > I've not seen the Coupe in the flesh yet, but it looks better to me than the hatch. Hope they have sorted the gearboxes out, Hutters had to have a new one at 11k miles.
> ...


123D hasnt shipped yet, so i presume you mean 120d users. in which case a failiure at 5K miles is far better than one at 55K miles, since warranty pays.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That sounds like it will be a stonking car. Exterior looks aside (I really don't like) the cabins seems to be getting better too.

Though that might be because I'm turning into BMW man...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> Whitter45 said:
> 
> 
> > R6B TT said:
> ...


Hutters has a 130i IIRC


----------



## Whitter45 (Sep 21, 2005)

garyc said:


> Whitter45 said:
> 
> 
> > R6B TT said:
> ...


yes I am no about the 120. The 123d in hatchback form is out already


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> It's about the engine and dynamics, not looks.


I would normally agree with you Gary - but there is a point where the looks have to be taken into consideration, and the 1 series coupe is so far over that point IMO. The normal 1 series is bad enough, but the Coupe is just a plain calamity farce!


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Having now seen one in the flesh quite like it from most angles, certainly better than the 5 door hatch.

Being only 40kg lighter than the equivalent 3 series coupe would stop me buying one, the difference should be far more.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > It's about the engine and dynamics, not looks.
> ...


Oh dont get me wrong, it still looks grim.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I was reading reviews about the 135i coupe this weekend and have to say I like it. Especially from the back. I must be getting old or something. Either that or I like it when a car looks a bit different from everything else out there. :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'm taking a spin in the 123d on Weds - I'll let you all know what I think


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

clived said:


> I'm taking a spin in the 123d on Weds - I'll let you all know what I think


Of the two cars you'll be test driving on Wed, I bet I know which one you'll prefer :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Autocar road test of 123d coupe

0-60 6.7
0-100 18.0

30-70 6.4
30-50 4th 4.1
50-70 5th 5.3

Thing is though, with a decent spec it's not far off a 330d coupe, same performance and far better looking.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> Thing is though, with a decent spec it's not far off a 330d coupe, same performance and far better looking.


Not by the time you've got the 330d to a "decent spec" as well


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Coupe 330d - metallic, xenon, heated leather, 18s Â£31,700
Coupe 123d - metallic, xenon, heated leather, 18s Â£27,300

So the 330d is an extra Â£50/month on 3 year PCP with Â£5k down. Hmmm not sure what I would choose if I had to :?

What else are you driving tomorrow? A5?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Base prices:

123d SE Coupe - Â£24,855
330d SE Coupe - Â£32,505

That's the best part of Â£8k, right? Are the options really that much more expensive on the 1 series?

Or where you comparing apples and pears - i.e. the most expensive variant of the 1 (coupe) with the cheapest 3 (saloon)? Even then it's over Â£5.5k different....


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

No I just specced them both here as M Sport, but the 330d has stuff like metallic, xenon and 18s as standard where you need to add these to the 1 series (if you want them obviously, and to keep the specs relative). Also you get leccy seats and a couple other things on the 3.

The discount on the 3 is Â£4.5k and the 1 is only Â£1.4k so that's most of the difference, plus obviously not having to spec the standard things. Most of the other option prices are the same for each car.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Fair point on the standard bits, but I don't think the discount comparison works - I *know* you could do much better than that on the 1 ;-)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

123cd se base 22999
330cd se base 28845

http://www.broadspeed.com/new-bmw-1-series-coupe.shtml

Specs and option prices are not disimilar similar - 18" wheels more costly option on 3, no std cruise or std metallic on 1 series.

Personally I wouldnt want either without M sport spec


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Are there plans to put this engine in a 3 series?

Given the relative weights, it would be a strong performer.

Now that would be an interesting price comparison.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

The best thing about the 1 series coupe is it makes the 1 series hatch look good, god awful things IMO.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Are there plans to put this engine in a 3 series?
> 
> Given the relative weights, it would be a strong performer.
> 
> Now that would be an interesting price comparison.


Almost certainly - given the performance/tax emissions ratio and popularity of 3 series amongst co car drivers.

Still a 4 pot tho. As a 6 pot driver you may now be fully appreciating the benefits of BMW x30d units. Although the 123d is apparently v smooth too.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Just seen a new 1 series coupe - looked fantastic in black 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I see SP have been up their usual 'not advertisments'...


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> I see SP have been up their usual 'not advertisments'...


 :lol:

That is one ugly machine, even though dimensions altered:


----------

